# Spray or Fertilizer first?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Im curious if it's to early to start spreading Urea on my hay fields? If i put the urea on first is that ok and then spray as soon as things warm up and start growing? Or will the N boost the weeds? I do no need and P&K per my soil samples being they are above optimal. I just don't want to screw something up especially with the cost of fertilizer. Next week we are finally getting out of the 50's i believe they have forcasted about 70 deg. 2 days next week with chance of showers also. Thanks guys


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dad says no use fertilizing the weeds.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

hog987 said:


> Dad says no use fertilizing the weeds.


Agree ... don't waste the fertilizer on weeds. Kill then feed.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I'll go with a differing opinion. Herbicides work best when the target plant is healthy and growing. So fertilizing first can get you a better kill.


----------



## Aurora_Ranch (Sep 25, 2012)

This year I will spread prilled urea first to cause the weeds to shoot and follow up with my weed wiper for a better kill.


----------

